# Drinks Night Thursday 30 September - Karma Kafe



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi all!

Since Marcel is out doing his explorer bit this week, I've decided to temporarily step in and organise the usual Thursday drinks night.

Looking forward to seeing you all newbies out there too! Not just us old forum veterans!

Location: Karma Kafe at SOuk Al Bahar, Downtown.
Time: from 9pm

Let's wave September off and welcome in October and cooler evenings in the company of new and old friends!

For more details (and to ensure you find us!!) PM either me or Marcel.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

:clap2: :cheer2: :clap2: :cheer2:

I won't confirm just yet because every time I do that, something comes up and I can't make it  so will let you know closer to the date


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i can try to join in, will send pm once i confirm my availability


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Yaaaaaay! Thanks Yogagirl for taking the honours this week! 

2nd yaaaaaay: Souk al Bahar is on my doorstep, so will definitely drop by for a drink!

:high5:


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Great to see people are already interested.... Keep those PMs coming!!!!
We gotta rock the house this Thursday!!!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> Yaaaaaay! Thanks Yogagirl for taking the honours this week!


umm... im pretty sure she hasn't taken the honors... she's made it pretty clear that she's merely sharing them with u... LMAO


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

ipshi said:


> umm... im pretty sure she hasn't taken the honors... she's made it pretty clear that she's merely sharing them with u... LMAO


I wouldn't dream of stealing the limelight from Marcel for the Thursday night drinks.. I am the Queen of Friday evenings
:love

Besides... maybe if they see a girl organising things it might encourage the girls of this forum to step forward! We don't bite!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll be at the Souk Al Bahar having dinner with work mates on Thursday so I'll pop in to say hello and give you all a hug!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

well u can talk for urself... i have been known to bite on occasion ... into a lemon for instance.... i love my lemons!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> well u can talk for urself... i have been known to bite on occasion ... into a lemon for instance.... i love my lemons!


You love your lemons? Hmmm


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

im not as obsessed as some others... 

:focus:


----------



## G&B (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi guys!
My friend woman told me about this beautiful place, so I've joined the forum recently.

I'd like to come to Karma Kafe, me and my significant other

So...see you soon!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Biting girls, lemons, what more can you ask for 

I am in!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Biting girls, lemons, what more can you ask for
> 
> I am in!


LMAO --- im building myself quite the reputation 

:focus: since i now notice i haven't quite mentioned it quite so formally... I'm in!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> I wouldn't dream of stealing the limelight from Marcel for the Thursday night drinks.. I am the Queen of Friday evenings
> :love
> 
> Besides... maybe if they see a girl organising things it might encourage the girls of this forum to step forward! *We don't bite*!!!


Don't we?? 
-


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Don't we??
> -


Great! Here's me trying to do the PR bit to attract more girls... and off you all go (moderators included) to destroy our image!

Do we really need to tell them all our secrets Elphaba?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

god we of the honest kind are so maligned here... isn't it better if they know all about us.. lemons and all... atleast that way we'll have the keepers 

that being said when will u join us elphaba??


----------



## jasminep (Sep 22, 2010)

Do many single ladies usually come out to these events? Everytime people find out I'm a female and single in Dubai it's like they're in shock.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

im single (well my worse half is back in india) n im a female... come to give me (platonic)company  

please don't scared off by all the lemon n biting jokes!! eace:eace:


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Sooo... biting girls and lemons? Man, what is going on at these things.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

btw how to find out who is who ... cant really go around asking people their usernames


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

@ matt -- please come along and u will find out for sure 

@hash -- come there and u will know who is who... i made great friends the very first time i went!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i mean should i put one of those dorky sticker thing on my shirt saying "Hello my name is Hash"


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I recommend you stand on the corner outside the bar with a sign that simply says HASH, you`ll meet loads of new people that way haha!!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

lol don't want people thinking im selling HASH, Dubai is not the best place to get busted


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I recommend you stand on the corner outside the bar with a sign that simply says HASH, you`ll meet loads of new people that way haha!!


haha :thumb:


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

jasminep said:


> Do many single ladies usually come out to these events? Everytime people find out I'm a female and single in Dubai it's like they're in shock.


I'm single!!! And i know loads of single girls....


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

o wow man... do not overthink it so much

step 1 - pm marcel or yoga girl, they'll tell u where to come

step 2 - come to karma kafe at souk al bahar at 9 on the 30th

step 3 - ask for marcel's table at the entrance

step 4 - come say hi and soon everyone will b introducing themselves...

whew -- thats as hand-holdy as i can get  u better b there now!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm single too although I would rather know single boys!!   
But Yoga Girl and Ipshi are 2 of the coolest single girls I know  Hey, maybe we are the only FOUR single girls in Dubai...Jasmine, Yoga Girl, Ipshi and Pammy....we should start a band!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

can i be the manager for the band lol ....


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

@hash - first u find ur way to us and then we can think about it


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

well i am good with directions so i might just find a way


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Matt2234 said:


> Sooo... biting girls and lemons? Man, what is going on at these things.



General debauchery nothing too risque as we are in Dubai

I prefer a satsuma myself

anyway pop along and see for yourself


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Just send me or Marcel a PM to get our phone numbers so you can call us if you cannot find us. But I guarantee you we will be easy to spot!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow..there's some really good discussion going on here. Interesting read. Looking forward to see this lot together on Thursday!


----------



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh noooo this sounds like a fun evening... i have bowling plans earlier on in the evening though. how late are you guys gonna hang? it IS the weekend ;-)


----------



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

ipshi said:


> o wow man... do not overthink it so much
> 
> step 1 - pm marcel or yoga girl, they'll tell u where to come
> 
> ...


lol... sounds like a handy tutorial to have on your first event out!


----------



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

ipshi said:


> im single (well my worse half is back in india) n im a female... come to give me (platonic)company
> 
> please don't scared off by all the lemon n biting jokes!! eace:eace:


nicely put... :clap2:


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

try and see if you can join in, it would be fun


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum G&B ...since nobody offered to welcome u...let me do the honors  Yogagirl, G&B wud like to join us tommorow at Karma Kafe...since more the merrier is the forum motto...I assume its ok.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL i haven't logged on for a few days and what am i reading? biting lemons and girls?? 

i'm definitely in. some of my friends have left dubai, some others have proved not to be such good friends, my ex-bf has decided i'm a bad bad girl, so i'm not significant to anyone (yet? ).

i'm really looking forward to making friends. i'll join the single girls band for sure


----------



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> try and see if you can join in, it would be fun


will try my best!!! cheers


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

@ Woman... everyone is welcome! That is the whole point of posting on the forum. I work on the assumption that the larger the group the more fun!!

It looks like the girls will be well represented tomorrow night. Yayy!!!

Looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

... if all the girls are meeting then surely we should be taking advantage of the ladies nights?!  (****** the boys.. they can pay for pleasure of hanging out with us lol!) 

Unfortunately, while I intend to attend one of these at some point.. tomorrow is no good or next week for that matter,.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

ooooooooooooh im so looking forward to tomorrow now... new guys/girls please do come!

@teedee -- u sound like fun and u like me already so i KNOW we'll get along 

@woman - everyone is always welcome... forget the forum, see the welcome G&B gets at the event...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking forward to meeting all the new girls (and guys) tonight!!!
Let's see if they are all true to their word!!!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i know i'll be there .. have a friend also coming plus i think i will come with jasmine


----------



## 7100islands (Jul 6, 2010)

Ive been wanting to go...but I'm shy..Though I'm very friendly and smiles alot. are husband's allowed?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

7100islands said:


> Ive been wanting to go...but I'm shy..Though I'm very friendly and smiles alot. are husband's allowed?


i think everyone is allowed to come no restrictions at all


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

of course they're allowed!!!

and its ok if ur shy... we promise to be on our best behaviour... and if someone isn't... i'll take care of u


----------



## 7100islands (Jul 6, 2010)

hahahaha! Nice one Ipshi!... thanks Hash!


----------



## challenger123 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sounds like it'll be a great night. I'll have to catch up with you all at the next one! Hope you have a good time.


----------



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

ipshi said:


> ooooooooooooh im so looking forward to tomorrow now... new guys/girls please do come!
> 
> @teedee -- u sound like fun and u like me already so i KNOW we'll get along
> 
> @woman - everyone is always welcome... forget the forum, see the welcome G&B gets at the event...


Awww shame... sorry i missed it 

hope you all had a great time... see you all for the next one!:hippie:


----------



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

ipshi said:


> ooooooooooooh im so looking forward to tomorrow now... new guys/girls please do come!
> 
> @teedee -- u sound like fun and u like me already so i KNOW we'll get along
> 
> @woman - everyone is always welcome... forget the forum, see the welcome G&B gets at the event...


Thanks Ipshi... unfortunately dint make it on time... hope to see u next time and i know you girls must have rocked it!!!:clap2:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks soooooooooooo much Yoga girl!! It was SO much fun... thanks to all the grt people I met!!:clap2::clap2:

Missed u Deb and just missed u mikey


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

no thanks for me? :lol:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

None!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Aww Ipshi, you such a gem!  I promise to get back on my feet this week and can hopefully make it to the next one!
Hash, did you take flowers for the girls?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who showed up last night. It was a great night and look forward to seeing you all again soon!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

people are back home at 2 am and sensible enough to post on expatforum - how can that be a good thing ?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

rsinner said:


> people are back home at 2 am and sensible enough to post on expatforum - how can that be a good thing ?


ipshi just posted my real name at 3am! I doubt she was sensible!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Hola ... newbie on the site ... 

how is everyone doing?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Sorry I had to rush off and miss some of you guys, I had a call from a friend who had just landed from New York and wanted to meet up.

I rolled in at at 4am so no sensible posting from me last night, there is normally only one 4 oclock in the day for me..........I will be going back to bed shortly

Finished up drinking Bull Frogs - whatever they are at Rock Bottomsuke:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

5 white spirits topped off with Red Bull...........can't be good!!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Thanks to everyone who showed up last night. It was a great night and look forward to seeing you all again soon!!


Great job Yogagirl....excellent event. Thanks a lot! Good to see the sort of regular crowd and quite a number of new faces. Now it's up to me next week to see if we can do better than this! That's not going to be easy though......you put the bar way up there eh?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeyikes @ pam... SOWWWYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

@hash/double ASS - i did say thanks to everyone --- just cos u think u deserve special mention doesn't mean u actually do


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Its ok Ipshi! I think a lot of the people on this forum know it by now anyway, was just kidding around! 
Can't wait to see you all next week!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Lol mikey.. I was at rockbottoms too..


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Greetings All,

Hope you all had a spiffing evening, I do apologise to my shocking lack of sociability of late but the rostering gods are fickle at best. As soon as they smile in my direction I shall once more sally forth!

Adieu,
H-B-H
lane:


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

it was a great evening ... specially fun pulling ipshi's leg


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

How often are these gatherings held? ... and what are the requirements in joining?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> How often are these gatherings held? ... and what are the requirements in joining?


every thursday i think and no requirements


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

double ass that u r... but its ok... I'm know how to deal with the little annoying kids around me


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

ipshi said:


> double ass that u r... but its ok... I'm know how to deal with the little annoying kids around me


if you know how to deal with little kids then i might be wrong on the 33


----------



## G&B (Sep 21, 2010)

It was really nice meeting you all the other night! Thanks yoga girl for organiznig the event!
Looking forward to seeing you all at Octoberfest!:clap2:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

being wrong about things can't be too much of a new feeling for u anyways double ass


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

hey everyone! great to meet such good people. thank you Yoga girls for organizing it. sorry for the early nite nite, but i was DYING to dance, and so got home around 3 a.m. after having a blast in Jambase  i'm not really the sit-talk-and-drink-all-night kind (can't drink more than one glass anyway sheesh..). looking forward to more gatherings and more dancing


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

MarcelDH said:


> Great job Yogagirl....excellent event. Thanks a lot! Good to see the sort of regular crowd and quite a number of new faces. Now it's up to me next week to see if we can do better than this! That's not going to be easy though......you put the bar way up there eh?


Glad you noticed!
Can't wait to see what you come up with next!!:boxing:


----------



## G&B (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys, there will be a big Oktoberfest party at the Irish Village, 14th & 15th October, from 7.00 until late, entrance is free, consumption is priced individually, sooo shall we go?
Marcel, it's job for you.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

G&B said:


> Hey guys, there will be a big Oktoberfest party at the Irish Village, 14th & 15th October, from 7.00 until late, entrance is free, consumption is priced individually, sooo shall we go?
> Marcel, it's job for you.


i was talking to ipshi about this, and asking her we should plan the Oktoberfest, i heard there will be live bands from Germany


----------



## G&B (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyhow, they say that booking is recommended, so let's start with organizning.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

yes we would have to make reservations plus get tables or table depending on how many people who up


----------

